# Medició o Mesura



## mekonofmekonta

Hola a tothom,

M'agradaria saber si haig de fer servir la paraula *medició* o *mesura* per referir-me a la tasca de mesurar nivells de contamnació electromagnètica o similars. El terme correcte em sembla a mi que és *mesura*, però veig que molta gent catalana es queda una mica parada quan faig servir la paraula *mesures* i ells diuen *medicions* per corregir-me, que crec que no és el terme correcte en aquest cas. Per exemple, 'Fem *mesures* de contaminaició electromagnètica a les cases i llocs de treball'. Moltes gràcies.

Salutacions,


----------



## Agró

Has considerat aquesta?

*mesurament *

m. [LC] [FIM] Acció de mesurar.


----------



## mekonofmekonta

Sí, la he considerat, però llavors quina és més correcta *mesura* o *mesurament*?

Merci


----------



## Agró

Per a mi, _mesurament_.


----------



## Penyafort

Totes dues ho són, però jo també penso que _mesurament _deixa més clar que es tracta de l'acció. A més, diria que és la més utilitzada en aquests casos. Hi ha també _mesuratge _i _amidament_, però es fan servir per a coses més concretes.

_"Medició" _no existeix.


----------



## RIU

_Mesurament _es l'acció, i _mesura _es, quan no fa de verb, el resultat obtingut.


----------



## mekonofmekonta

Doncs moltes gràcies a tothom per les aclaracions, ara em queda més clar com fer servir aquesta paraula. Merci!!


----------



## germanbz

Penyafort said:


> Totes dues ho són, però jo també penso que _mesurament _deixa més clar que es tracta de l'acció. A més, diria que és la més utilitzada en aquests casos. Hi ha també _mesuratge _i _amidament_, però es fan servir per a coses més concretes.
> 
> _"Medició" _no existeix.


Pot ser que medició (derivat del verb medir) no existisca per al IEC pero es perfectament normativa i apareix al diccionari de  l'AVL. El verb medir en valencià ja apareix als sermons de Sant Vicent Ferrer i té continuïtat en la literatura. Així que eixas afirmacions tan fortes al voltant de l'existència o no de determinades paraules hauria de matisar-les una miqueta mès.


----------



## gica

mekonofmekonta said:


> Hola a tothom,
> 
> M'agradaria saber si haig de fer servir la paraula *medició* o *mesura* per referir-me a la tasca de mesurar nivells de contamnació electromagnètica o similars. El terme correcte em sembla a mi que és *mesura*, però veig que molta gent catalana es queda una mica parada quan faig servir la paraula *mesures* i ells diuen *medicions* per corregir-me, que crec que no és el terme correcte en aquest cas. Per exemple, 'Fem *mesures* de contaminaició electromagnètica a les cases i llocs de treball'. Moltes gràcies.
> 
> Salutacions,


Bon dia, mekonofmekonta. Potser t'ajudarà aquesta entrada del meu bloc:
A Catalunya, en català i prou!: Amidar i mesurar

O bé això, d'una altra entrada de paraules de catanyol amb la lletra M:
** medir*
_Fer, amidar, mesurar, tirar: Aquest envà fa sis centímetres de flux (_no pas_ *medeix sis
centímetres). Cal que mesureu bé les vostres paraules (_no pas_ *Cal que mediu bé les
vostres paraules). Aquesta peça de roba tira vint metres (_no pas_ *medeix vint metres).
Quan fas d’alçada? (_no pas_ *quan medeixes d’altura?). Amidar la llargària d’una paret (_no pas_ *medir la llargada d’una paret)._


----------



## Penyafort

germanbz said:


> Pot ser que medició (derivat del verb medir) no existisca per al IEC pero es perfectament normativa i apareix al diccionari de  l'AVL. El verb medir en valencià ja apareix als sermons de Sant Vicent Ferrer i té continuïtat en la literatura. Així que eixas afirmacions tan fortes al voltant de l'existència o no de determinades paraules hauria de matisar-les una miqueta mès.



Desconec la continuïtat que té "medir" en la literatura, potser podries referenciar-nos algun estudi al respecte, però dubto que sigui comparable a la de _mesurar_, com a mínim en la literatura escrita. Els _Sermons_ són recull del que podríem considerar literatura oral, fet i fet, i ja l'Alcover-Moll adverteix sobre _medir _com a influència castellana.

Quan dic "no existeix" em vull referir per defecte a l'estàndard general de la llengua, sense cap intenció de ser exhaustiu en el comentari. Si el diccionari normatiu de l'AVL l'admet, doncs res a dir, qui vulgui fer-lo servir en l'estàndard valencià serà ben lliure de fer-ho. Ara bé, queda clar que fins i tot aquest diccionari remet a _mesurament_ i no a l'inrevés. Per tant, en tot cas, convindrem que aquesta paraula continua sent l'opció òptima per a qui la demanava.

Personalment, no crec que un castellanisme deixi de ser-ho perquè algun diccionari, normatiu o no, l'acabi incloent, ja sigui el de l'AVL o el de l'IEC.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

germanbz said:


> Pot ser que medició (derivat del verb medir) no existisca per al IEC pero es perfectament normativa i apareix al diccionari de  l'AVL. El verb medir en valencià ja apareix als sermons de Sant Vicent Ferrer i té continuïtat en la literatura. Així que eixas afirmacions tan fortes al voltant de l'existència o no de determinades paraules hauria de matisar-les una miqueta mès.



Segurament, quan el féu servir Sant Vicent Ferrer, el verb «medir» no fóra cap castellanisme, sinó una paraula patrimonial d'origen llatí. Paraula que en el decurs dels segles es perdé en la llengua catalana moderna en tot l'àmbit i que retornà a la llengua actual com a manlleu del castellà, què sí que mantingué el mot viu. Això és el que indica el DCVB i el que ja ha dit en Penyafort (rogo que em disculpi la repetició).

És per això que pot alhora aparèixer en un diccionari normatiu (car és un mot català antic) i alhora esser rebutjat com a barbarisme en l'altre diccionari normatiu (car el seu ús actual *sí *l'és).

És el castellanisme de Schrödinger, depenent del contexte és correcte o no. Com a arcaisme val, però la paraula genuína d'ús actual i estàndar, doncs no. És per això que per a un text tècnic aquest mot és totalment desaconsellable, els seus derivats ensems, sobretot quan no aporta cap matís. Un cas semblant es dóna amb les paraules «avena» i «civada», amb la diferència que ambdues surten també al DIEC.


----------

